# Nissan Spec V 2005-supercharger



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 2005 spec V and have not been able to find a supercharger available for the car. I have found turbo's but that's not what I am looking to do. The weight of the car combined with the turbo lag doesn't sound like a lot of fun!?#$! 

My second problem is that I would like to put a carbon fiber hood on it and I am only able to find one for the 2005 and it is plain plain plain!!!!! I would really like a hood scoop or vents or anythingggggg. 

Can anyone help me?!?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've got a lot to learn about forced induction 

First things first, please view the new member section and read the stickies there.
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130

then check out the stickies in the sentra section under QR25DE and read the stickies located there

also here are some good links you should read:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july04/nerds/
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/nerds/
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june05/nerds/
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july05/nerds/

That should help you realize why you need to learn more about turbos vs. superchargers.

once you have exhausted all available resources (searching the board, reading the stickies, and other stuff I haven't listed), please feel free to post


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Cliff Notes: No supercharger, and only oem hood. Turbo is your only bet.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just becasue you go turbo doesnt mean you have to lag.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hence why I posted those links. Funny what people hear and consider it gospel


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Tyhanks for your links and your help. 



chimmike said:


> you've got a lot to learn about forced induction
> 
> First things first, please view the new member section and read the stickies there.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130
> ...


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

oem hood is not as hot as i'd like. but thanks for the info. maybe us spec beutifiers should just wait it out through the winter and wait to see what comes out in the spring. And just so you know I think I found a Borg Warner VR25DE. go to turbomagazine.com. Im not sure if it's what I am looking for [email protected]?


Butt Hurt said:


> Cliff Notes: No supercharger, and only oem hood. Turbo is your only bet.


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your response. I think I found a Borg Warner VR25DE. go to turbomagazine.com. Im not sure if it's what I am looking for [email protected]? I just think a supercharger may be better overall for other reasons? more hp alone. Do you think otherwise? 



RBI*04 said:


> just becasue you go turbo doesnt mean you have to lag.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Tara said:


> Thanks for your response. I think I found a Borg Warner VR25DE. go to turbomagazine.com. Im not sure if it's what I am looking for [email protected]? I just think a supercharger may be better overall for other reasons? more hp alone. Do you think otherwise?


A supercharger wont get you more hp than a turbo. Without internals, youre not looking at more than 300whp anyways. And since there are no superchargers available, there is no debate. Everyone with a turbo is happy. If you dont know, a turbo runs of spent exhaust fumes, while a supercharger runs of belts and pullies and takes power away from the engine. Turbo is the way to go. Area 51 never produced an aftermarket available supercharger it. Supposedly the one on their car never worked either, it was just there for show. THERE IS NO SUPERCHARGER AVAILABLE AT THIS POINT IN TIME. And I doubt spring will give us anything else. The OEM carbon fiber hood has been available for like a year, I dont think vis wants to spend more to produce other variations.

Search and read up for yourself though. You dont seem to know very much about the spec, at all.


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*NOT NICE*

I was told when I went on this site not to take comments like this personally. That sometimes people are not as nice as expected. 

There is no harm in asking questions when you are learning or trying to learn more. I do read about the car but do not have enough time to dedicate my life to knowing everything about cars. But I would like to add more hp to my spec. That's all. I wanted to see the answer I was going to get and hoping I would get some helpful hints. I have received more..."you don't know anything!!!!"
:thumbdwn: 

I already have an aftermarket nismo cold air intake, header and cat back exhaust system and the reason I was looking into the supercharger was that I read that some of what I had already done to the car may have to go in order to put the turbo kit in. That the header may not be compat. That's a lot of wasted money. 

300hp is fine with me, that is all I was expecting and exactly what I was aiming for. Many people feel that, if available a supercharger would be a better bet for the spec.

an altered oem and an appropriate turbo will have to do. the intercooler will look good in front too I guess.
Thanks.



Butt Hurt said:


> A supercharger wont get you more hp than a turbo. Without internals, youre not looking at more than 300whp anyways. And since there are no superchargers available, there is no debate. Everyone with a turbo is happy. If you dont know, a turbo runs of spent exhaust fumes, while a supercharger runs of belts and pullies and takes power away from the engine. Turbo is the way to go. Area 51 never produced an aftermarket available supercharger it. Supposedly the one on their car never worked either, it was just there for show. THERE IS NO SUPERCHARGER AVAILABLE AT THIS POINT IN TIME. And I doubt spring will give us anything else. The OEM carbon fiber hood has been available for like a year, I dont think vis wants to spend more to produce other variations.
> 
> Search and read up for yourself though. You dont seem to know very much about the spec, at all.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Please don't confuse some of the above posts... Honestly what we care about here is that you not believe EVERYTHING you hear/read. With that said this site and the majority of it's members are more inclined to offer advice based on real world dyno proven results of existing products rather than guesstimating as to what may or may not be a good idea. 

Honestly a turbo has much more overall performance potential. And while you are right in saying that the Intake, header will have to go, who's to say they won't have to go with a supercharger? Depending on supercharger design it may require a custom intake manifold or exhaust manifold. The thing here is that you can get exactly what you want through an existing turbo kit, you can sell your parts to help offset the cost of the turbo kit, and I am CERTAIN you will be happy with the powerband the turbo setup offers. 

Given that the motor is 2.5 litres and the turbo's that PTI offers are not exactly huge turbo's, turbo lag is NOT an issue.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A supercharger will never be better than current turbochargers. The current GT28RS turbos and T3/T4s included in the PTI kit are essentially lag free. Superchargers do not offer any means to upgrade (except pullys) where as with many turbo kits you can up the boost and increase your numbers instantly. Now, there are forged internals available for our engine at a very fair price. The PTI kit has everything needed to support well over the 6-9 PSI people use on the stock internals. Putting two and two together, if someone has the turbo kit and built internals, they could run well over 400 WHP. A few guys are currently building this now.

As far as costs, the supercharger kit would not be much less than a turbo kit. Research and development for a reliable kit will be years in the making and frankly, at least seven companies have tried to make a supercharger kit and have failed.

As far as your intake, header and exhaust, either way you are going to have to sell most of it. For any forced induction application, the NISMO exhaust is not going to work. It has an exterior piping diameter of 2.36 inches which is entirely too small. The header does not have a downpipe on it so you have three basic bolt ons. If you do go turbo, you will not be able to use any of them. You can always sell these for a decent price and a grand to a grand and a half on a few bolt ons is not that much money invested in a car lol. NISMO parts have a high resale value anyway. The PTI turbo kit has everything that is needed except a 3 inch turboback exhaust. The only other things I would reccomend would be motor mount inserts and a balancer shaft removal kit.

What I do not understand is why you are so set on a supercharger when we have a turbo kit that has been proven exceptionally reliable, lag free, cost effective and it will take Specs into the 12s.

And as far as CF hoods, as said the OEM style is all that is current. Considering Syndicadze Customs has supposedly went under, VIS is going to be the only affordable and quality producer now short of an independent contracting company.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The fact that you can sell off your NISMO header is a bonus. Buy a nice boost controller with the $.
The PTI turbo kit is the only way to go and I have a 400whp SpecV built by FIR and sorted (and redone) by many other trips to various shops. Go with what's proven if you wish to enjoy your car (and new found whp), believe me.


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*1500?*

My volcanic orange 2005 Spec V has a custom SER front grill, custom nismo graphics kit, it's lowered 1.75 inches, nismo shocks/struts suspension system, nismo sway bars, strut tower support brace, sport rear under spoiler and rear spoiler, carbon fiber interior kit, 4 point brembo brake kit in gold, the "$1500" dollar 17" nismo aluminum alloy rims, intake, header with cat, exhaust system, aftermarket fuel management system, ignition wires and a 500watt sound system.

When you say.... "A grand to a grand and a half is not a lot to put into a car." I wish I could say that is what I have put into this car!!!!!!!

Thanks for the turbo advice. I will probably install it and get an apexi exhaust and an aem intake in the spring. 

Right now I need more performance improvment. I have beautified it enough.... well maybe that oem hood and extreme dimensions R34 front bumper kit too. What can I say....I'm still a girl. We need it pretty too! 

Thanks a lot again.

Tara :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't be able to use an intake with a turbo kit, and the apexi exhaust is too small to run with a turbo setup.

this is where I tell you, you should spend some time researching how turbo kits work


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tara said:


> My volcanic orange 2005 Spec V has a custom SER front grill, custom nismo graphics kit, it's lowered 1.75 inches, nismo shocks/struts suspension system, nismo sway bars, strut tower support brace, sport rear under spoiler and rear spoiler, carbon fiber interior kit, 4 point brembo brake kit in gold, the "$1500" dollar 17" nismo aluminum alloy rims, intake, header with cat, exhaust system, aftermarket fuel management system, ignition wires and a 500watt sound system.
> 
> When you say.... "A grand to a grand and a half is not a lot to put into a car." I wish I could say that is what I have put into this car!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



the only parts you would not be able to use would be about 1500 bucks worth of stuff. and i sure hope you didn't pay 1500 for the nismo wheels


----------



## Tara (Jul 29, 2005)

*why?*

apexi makes 4-4 1/2. this is not big enough?


chimmike said:


> you won't be able to use an intake with a turbo kit, and the apexi exhaust is too small to run with a turbo setup.
> 
> this is where I tell you, you should spend some time researching how turbo kits work


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

he is referring to the actual piping diameter and not the muffler inlet. the minimum for a turbo should be 2.5 inches and preferably 3.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tara said:


> apexi makes 4-4 1/2. this is not big enough?



a muffler is a muffler, that is not an exhaust setup.

you need to do some research. I suggest buying the book "Maximum Boost" by Corky Bell. That will teach you a lot about how turbochargers work and the kits and stuff.


----------

